# FOD Boss Sweeper



## NittanyLawncare

I was looking at this FOD Boss sweeper for a very large lot I have bid and won. They say they want it swept 3 times a week. I don't know if I could get away with using this just to pick up the debris and stuff, or if I would have to sweep with a street sweeper. Any idea if this would be ok, or should I try and get a sweeper to use?

















http://www.fodcontrol.com/fod_boss.html


----------



## sukun

*fod boss*

i would like to know how much it is cost for every single piece of fod boss?


----------



## Duracutter

sukun;393729 said:


> i would like to know how much it is cost for every single piece of fod boss?


This product looks like it's very much a specialize application. Probably only effective with low amounts of small debris. If utilized in a parking lot with gravel, I think it would become full very quickly and not be productive.

Airport only I think like the advertising says.

It may work in a parking lot that was already swept just to control debris but the way you have to handly the material, airports may be the only intended use...


----------



## Bobby Blaze

That thing looks like something we used to use at the park district to drag baseball diamonds. don't waste your money I can tell you from experience that it won't work.


----------



## mmiller

*Re: Fod Boss*



Bobby Blaze;396418 said:


> That thing looks like something we used to use at the park district to drag baseball diamonds. don't waste your money I can tell you from experience that it won't work.


Yea, this thing really is a piece of junk. It is very old technology - basically just a rock boat that you drag around that wears out quickly. The bad part is, this thing costs about $7000.00 and you have to replace the whole thing after about 200 hours.  No replaceable parts. What a tremendous waste of money. I have used one in the past - works okay but fills up really fast the first time. But, if you use it daily for cleaning parking lots, it is a tremendous waste of money because you have to throw it away after 200 hours. Really, 200 hours is just an estimate - it depends upon how rough the surface is that you are cleaning. If you had a rougher surface, you would have to throw it away even sooner.

I have used the FODMaster F.O.D. Sweeper in the past, also. This works really well. It will pick up everything the FOD Boss does including paper but, when its time to throw the FOD Boss away, the replaceable brush of the FODMaster is barely used. Mmmm, would I spend $7000.00 for a new FOD Boss, or around $500.00 for a replaceable brush? Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------

